# ROUND VIVID APEX/NOVA/ADW - WILL THEME ALL YOUR ICONS !



## sim_jim (Dec 11, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
ROUND VIVID THEME​
THIS THEME ONLY WORKS WITH LATEST APEX LAUNCHER & NOVA LAUNCHER BETA VERSION ONLY BECAUSE IT SUPPORTS SHADER.XML AND ICON MASK.​
WHAT IS ICONMASK AND SHADER.XML ?
ICON MASK WILL CUT ALL YOUR ICONS INTO CIRCLES AND SHADER.XML WILL MAKE YOUR ICONS COLOURS VIVID .
SO ALL YOUR ICONS WILL BE THEMED








MULTI LAUNCHERS SUPPORT APEX/NOVA/ADW/GO
THEMED DOCK
HD WALLPAPER
NEW THEME FONT
AND MORE !!
SCREENSHOTS:
cEKAi-tV-2NoiiV8Ke_6XJLf5IQ3iJynWde5b0QzdWGLiPzuOJhgFjJ4gNvbxp8iIp_e
VwvNuWGGptW7dMXEDBzJ3saI-yGzl7hYAUNLnzi4HRbUc-uE8kkpUGISplW_nT0q1Gk
VwvNuWGGptW7dMXEDBzJ3saI-yGzl7hYAUNLnzi4HRbUc-uE8kkpUGISplW_nT0q1Gk
0Ai4DUl0pspekBeaXoCW7dB6nWTFgDNTrRA4CSlY_hl-6BpDwoB1PV9jefvImR_6AQ
psviNJaDYoGROplxAS8iz0B7jOEX8_EWA1t_YOhWAIuC_tyPQOp1ZBGg54Ww15BCRg

*DOWNLOAD*


----------

